# Should I use the Suntour upgrade program?



## adnan76 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi,
I picked up a new Specialized Rockhopper back in 2012. It has a Suntour XCR fork. I'm a light rider, about once or twice a month- my typical trails don't have huge drops, but plenty of roots and stuff.

I know that this fork is very entry level and not well reviewed. I believe I can use Suntour's upgrade program and pick up a Raidon LO R AIR for under $200. I still consider myself a beginner, and honestly, don't have any issues with my current fork (of course, I don't know better since I haven't ridden anything else). Any thoughts on whether I should go for the upgrade? What will be the advantages?

thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you aren't running into limitations, don't bother upgrading.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The best way to get info like you need is to do a demo day and evaluate the performance of other forks.
If you notice something you like get a Raidon.
Maybe you would like riding more and be on your bike more than once or twice a month.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If you feel like you're getting beat up by your bike, a better quality fork will help, probably significantly. 

Some people honestly dont care either way. Some people dont use suspension forks at all. I wouldnt say you're missing out, but if you feel discomfort riding because the front end beats you up, an upgrade is a good call.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Raidon on my Trek Marlin 5. I like it, it probably doesn't have quite enough sag in it. It will cost a little over $200, but if you want a better bike, it is an effective upgrade. Riding more is fun!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

No. Sounds like you're an occasional rider. The XCR is a pretty good fork for light XC. I used it. It did its job, but I needed a better one for my type of riding.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Agree with keeping the XCR, but agree more with "ride more". 

the XCR is a good fork for average users. It has larger diameter stanchions and a hydraulic rebound control (maybe fixed, maybe adjustable). The only real problem it has is wear and tear. If used heavily, it will wear out faster than the Raidon or equivalent forks from other manufacturers. At your current use rate, I doubt that it's getting anywhere near it's usable lifetime though.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> The best way to get info like you need is to do a demo day and evaluate the performance of other forks.
> If you notice something you like get a Raidon.
> Maybe you would like riding more and be on your bike more than once or twice a month.


Like the OP I'm in the "don't have the experience to tell the difference", and if "demo day" means riding a bunch of other bikes at the LBS, how do you isolate just to a difference in forks? Wouldn't I also be running into a boat load of differences in components like wheels, tires and such that would be found on better level bikes?

Damn, I'm not even sure how to ask the question correctly....


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I went for the upgrade. Got a radion xc lo coming. I just hate the feel of my in dampened xct. And I can feel the skinny fork tubes bending when I hit roots and rocks. The slapping pogo stick ride I'm sure can't be good for technical riding either


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

milliesand said:


> how do you isolate just to a difference in forks? Wouldn't I also be running into a boat load of differences in components like wheels, tires and such that would be found on better level bikes?


Short answer, yes, you'd feel all the other improvements too. From a handleing aspect, the best way to compare them is when going down through a rock garden or anything where you're not pedaling. This takes most of the drivetrain upgrades out of it, and as long as you're not doing sharp turns where traction is key, the wheelset difference is reduced. You'll never be able to completely separate the wheels and suspension though.

And in comparison to the XCT, the Raidon is a guaranteed recommended upgrade. The XCT is acceptable for light trails at a casual pace or for road/gravel/asphalt. For real trails, it's a mess.

Bandit, is your XCT the hydraulic lockout version, one of the V4 versions, or the super cheap version without any bolts on the bottom of the lowers (connecting rod is threaded directly into the lower from the inside)?


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

watts888 said:


> Short answer, yes, you'd feel all the other improvements too. From a handleing aspect, the best way to compare them is when going down through a rock garden or anything where you're not pedaling. This takes most of the drivetrain upgrades out of it, and as long as you're not doing sharp turns where traction is key, the wheelset difference is reduced. You'll never be able to completely separate the wheels and suspension though.
> 
> And in comparison to the XCT, the Raidon is a guaranteed recommended upgrade. The XCT is acceptable for light trails at a casual pace or for road/gravel/asphalt. For real trails, it's a mess.
> 
> Bandit, is your XCT the hydraulic lockout version, one of the V4 versions, or the super cheap version without any bolts on the bottom of the lowers (connecting rod is threaded directly into the lower from the inside)?


Mine is the cheap of cheap. no lockout, no damping. Just a spring in each thin small fork tube. 28mm tubes and 29" tires flex real good too. Already wearing the chrome off the tube and I got 6 months on her.


----------



## adnan76 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys- I think I'll spend some more time on the trails and make up my mind.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help Watts888. I have the XCR fork and a clyde to boot. 3 months ago the LBSs would allow a test ride over no more than their parking lot.

So like Adnan I'll just keep riding, replacing what wears out or breaks (rear tire is looking like 1st candidate)


----------

